# Newb with a numb foot



## Teufulhund (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello all. Boarded for the first time saturday. What a blast! My question is can a boot that is too big still cut off circulation in my foot? I am almost positive it was too big. I had prob 1/2" to 3/4" that I could lift my heel in the boot. That is way too much right? Couldn't go any smaller. My toes were touching the tip. I think maybe the boots were too wide for my fee, but they were cheap Head rental boots. Prob 75% of the problem right there.
I only had a problem with one foot, my rear one. When I strapped into the binding it would go numb almost immediately. Of course loosening up the top strap would help but it would have to be loose to the point where there was an unacceptable amount of play between the boot heel and board. 
When I tighten up the binding straps could it be causing some of the boot material to buckle and create a pressure point cutting off circulation? Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## Christopher9 (Apr 13, 2008)

Sounds like the bindings you were using are causing pressure points that are causing the numbness in your foot.


----------



## Teufulhund (Dec 20, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the info. I'll try some adjusting on the binding straps next time.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Could have been the boots or the bindings, although I would probably think it's the boots and also the fact that snowboarding will hurt your feet anyways if your brand new at it. Were the boots tightened all the way on the shoe part? If your toes just touched the ends of the boot,(like their supposed to) the boot should have been tight on the rest of your foot. If it wasn't, the boot isn't the right fit for your foot, and like you said is probably a POS anyways.

More times then not it's the boots and not the bindings, because the bindings should ratchet just enough so that your foot is locked, but the straps aren't digging into the boot. You were probably tightening the bindings too tight in order to combat the looseness of the boots.


----------



## Teufulhund (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, the bottom laces were as tight as I could get them. My feet were hurting, you're right about that. Could it be that my heel wasn't properly seated in the boot causing my toes to hit the end while still having play in the heel? I will try going down a half size next time and see what happens. Yeah, I did have the bindings cranked down rather tight.
The boots are horrible! Imagine if you took the insole out of your shoe and walked around like that. They had no padding whatsoever. I live in Indiana and we got a small "hill" with 4 lifts and 12 trails. Nothing special but it will do. Seems like they always get the crapiest of equipment. Really if I wasn't so determined and been wanting to learn for the past 15 years I might not have gone back just because of the boots. Wish I lived in Colorado or somewhere people actually care about you having a good time while snowboarding. 

Thanks for your help my man.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Laced em up to tight buddy. Next time if that happens, stop and mess with your configuration and figure it out instead of asking someone else what it may be. You may surprise yourself and fix it. If you tweek everything and don't find a solution, then come to us ( =


----------



## Teufulhund (Dec 20, 2010)

Basically knowing nothing about snowboarding I changed up everything the best I knew how. Did you even read the post or just the title? I was out of solutions. That is why I asked for help in the first place. Besides I wanted to get someone elses opinon on the situation. I thought that's what forums were for, not to have some dude say figure it out for yourself.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

The boots where packed out from many feet. Boot is a whore, everyone had used it then you came.

So, try boots in a store. I have always had heel lift, I never noticed it until snowboard companies made a big deal out of it. Still have in it any boot I try.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Yup, the boots were probably packed out. Tie the boots tight, but not cut-off circulation tight. Also, as mentioned earlier, the bindings don't need to be cranked, just tight enough that your boot doesn't slip.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

rental? why not buy boots that fit. problem solved.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> rental? why not buy boots that fit. problem solved.


Dis be da tru solution maahn. If you plan on snowboarding more then 3 times a year, just get your own pair of boots, the rest of the rental gear isn't nearly as essential as having good boots.


----------

